# Taylor vs. Fonseca 1977



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

On another forum I participate on there's an ongoing debate on which house is better; Fonseca or Taylor. Both are heralded and fantastic producers.

We decided to pit them against each other on vaulted vintages such as 1977. We also drank a 1985 Fonseca, which is still a baby and do not recommend drinking for another 10+ years. 3 people, 3 bottles of port- yummm!

Which one was better? One did score one point higher. Can't tell you which one, but it was close...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I have had both, and actually prefer the Fonseca. A wonderful port. In general, I tend to be a fan of the Grahm's house style (slightly sweeter), but in 1977 (IMHO), the Fonseca reigns supreme.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I have had both, and actually prefer the Fonseca. A wonderful port. In general, I tend to be a fan of the Grahm's house style (slightly sweeter), but in 1977 (IMHO), the Fonseca reigns supreme.


Marchioly much agree's...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

In General I would say I prefer Fonseca to Taylor, but only slightly. Both are fantastic and every vintage they make is great at a minimum. No dry wine can have as many consecutive hits as Fonseca or Taylor.

I've done back to back Fonseca vs. Taylor tastings for vintages 1977, 1970, 1963, and 1955.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Overall I prefer Taylor over Fonseca but in the 77 vintage I would have to give Fonseca a slight edge. However you can't go wrong with either one. They are always my number one and two in any vintage with Dow or Graham usually coming in third.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

robofan said:


> Overall I prefer Taylor over Fonseca but in the 77 vintage I would have to give Fonseca a slight edge. However you can't go wrong with either one. They are always my number one and two in any vintage with Dow or Graham usually coming in third.


The '77 Graham is a little of disappointment, actually one of Grahams' lesser vintages. Kind of odd considering how vaulted the '77 vintage is. I love Grahams and have had several vintages back to 1908 including '55 and '27.

***Look for 1980 Graham as it is pretty inexpensive and a great buy.***

The '77 Dow is regarded as one of their finest vintages. I think the '85 may surpass it in a couple of decades. The '77 is a little sweeter than one associates with the Dow style.

I have only had maybe 10 different Dow vintages, so I would be curious to try 1945 or 1927 Dow.

It's a tough choice between Taylor and Fonseca, I am happy and honored to have either one.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with you that the 77 Graham doesn't quite live up its usual greatness. 

Thanks for the tip on the 80 Graham. :tu I have secured a bottle and will try it soon. If it's as good as I hope it will be I will be getting several more.:al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

robofan said:


> I agree with you that the 77 Graham doesn't quite live up its usual greatness.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the 80 Graham. :tu I have secured a bottle and will try it soon. If it's as good as I hope it will be I will be getting several more.:al


Let me know after you try one. I picked up a case of '80 Graham that is in bond until I can recieve it. Don't expect the '80 to be an '85, but you did not pay '85 prices for it I'd imagine also.


----------

